

The Story Behind Earth's Coldest Temperature Ever - prat
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/thestorybehindearthscoldesttemperatureever

======
ldite
Wow. That's colder than the sublimation point of Carbon dioxide (-78 °C)
Wonder if it spontaneously froze out of the atmosphere there?

